

Show HN: Extra Strength Responsive Grids - johnpolacek
http://dfcb.github.com/extra-strength-responsive-grids/

======
johnpolacek
I know. Just what the world needs, another responsive grid system. Still, I
think it is a little different, and I had a lot of fun doing the project page.
Hope at the very least it gives you a light chuckle.

~~~
Toshio
Do you have a solution for setting a footer down and getting it to stay down
in desktop mode?

~~~
nakkiel
You mean like the Sticky Footer example from bootstrap
([http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/sticky-
footer.h...](http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples/sticky-
footer.html))?

It's actually not part of boostrap.

------
troels
There's some nice effects in there. It would probably help on the uptake if
you showed how to integrate it with Bootstrap (E.g. replace the Bootstrap grid
with yours)

------
mokash
I really like equalize.js. In the past I've used min-height in CSS to make the
heights of containers equal.

~~~
Toshio
Interesting. Not to go completely off-topic here, but does equalize.js work
equally well with zepto in your experience?

~~~
mokash
I'm sure it would.

